# Drools: verarbeiten von mehreren DRL Files



## skuki (28. Aug 2015)

Hallo, 

bei einem neuen Projekt habe ich verschiedenen DRL files die meine Regeln beinhalten. 

Für bestimmte Methoden möchte ich bestimmte drl files in die Session laden. Kann mir hier jemand helfen? 

Vielen Dank!


----------

